# Tengo problemas con drivers nouveau. (SOLUCIONADO)

## manara39

Amigos linuxeros:

Hace dos días reinstalé Gentoo en mi máquina:

Se instaló el sistema base con genkernel, todo bien, puse las variables use básicas e instalé xorg-server.

Ahora cuando ejecuto startx sale que no tiene pantalla o no se detecta.

He compilado dos veces el núcleo incorpo.rando las variables de la wiki de Gentoo Xorg y pasa esto.

Les adjunto la salida del archivo log de xorg:

```
[   226.580] 

X.Org X Server 1.14.3

Release Date: 2013-09-12

[   226.580] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   226.580] Build Operating System: Linux 3.10.25-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[   226.580] Current Operating System: Linux manara 3.10.25-gentoo #1 SMP Thu Jan 23 16:13:53 ART 2014 x86_64

[   226.580] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.10.25-gentoo root=UUID=8114d4fc-5f4c-4000-a79b-78bb2c3c1684 ro

[   226.581] Build Date: 24 January 2014  01:39:07PM

[   226.581]  

[   226.581] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

[   226.581]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   226.581] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   226.582] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jan 24 14:18:36 2014

[   226.582] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   226.582] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[   226.582] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[   226.582] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[   226.582] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[   226.582] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[   226.582] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   226.582] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   226.582] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   226.582] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   226.582]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   226.582] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   226.582]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   226.582] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   226.582]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   226.582] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   226.582]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   226.582]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   226.582] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   226.582]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   226.582]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   226.582] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[   226.582] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   226.582] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   226.582] (II) Loader magic: 0x7fec20

[   226.582] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   226.582]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   226.582]    X.Org Video Driver: 14.1

[   226.582]    X.Org XInput driver : 19.1

[   226.582]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[   226.583] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0a65:3842:1312 rev 162, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[   226.583] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   226.584] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   226.584] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   226.584] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   226.584] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   226.584] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   226.584] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   226.584] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   226.584] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   226.584] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   226.584] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   226.585] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   226.585] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   226.585] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   226.585] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   226.585] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   226.585] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   226.585] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[   226.585] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[   226.585] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[   226.585] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[   226.585] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   226.586] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   226.586] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[   226.586] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[   226.586] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[   226.586] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   226.586] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   226.586] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   226.586]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.0.0

[   226.586]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 7.0

[   226.586] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   226.586] Loading extension GLX

[   226.586] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 0

[   226.586] (==) Matched nv as autoconfigured driver 1

[   226.586] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 2

[   226.586] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 3

[   226.586] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 4

[   226.586] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[   226.586] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[   226.586] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so

[   226.586] (II) Module nouveau: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   226.586]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.0.9

[   226.586]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   226.586]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[   226.586] (II) LoadModule: "nv"

[   226.587] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv

[   226.587] (II) UnloadModule: "nv"

[   226.587] (II) Unloading nv

[   226.587] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

[   226.587] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[   226.587] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[   226.587] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[   226.587] (II) Unloading vesa

[   226.587] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[   226.587] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[   226.587] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module modesetting

[   226.587] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[   226.587] (II) Unloading modesetting

[   226.587] (EE) Failed to load module "modesetting" (module does not exist, 0)

[   226.587] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[   226.587] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[   226.587] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[   226.587] (II) Unloading fbdev

[   226.587] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[   226.587] (II) NOUVEAU driver 

[   226.587] (II) NOUVEAU driver for NVIDIA chipset families :

[   226.587]    RIVA TNT        (NV04)

[   226.587]    RIVA TNT2       (NV05)

[   226.587]    GeForce 256     (NV10)

[   226.587]    GeForce 2       (NV11, NV15)

[   226.587]    GeForce 4MX     (NV17, NV18)

[   226.587]    GeForce 3       (NV20)

[   226.587]    GeForce 4Ti     (NV25, NV28)

[   226.587]    GeForce FX      (NV3x)

[   226.587]    GeForce 6       (NV4x)

[   226.587]    GeForce 7       (G7x)

[   226.587]    GeForce 8       (G8x)

[   226.587]    GeForce GTX 200 (NVA0)

[   226.587]    GeForce GTX 400 (NVC0)

[   226.587] (--) using VT number 7

[   226.597] (EE) [drm] KMS not enabled

[   226.597] (EE) No devices detected.

[   226.597] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[   226.597] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[   226.597] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   226.597] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   226.597] (EE)
```

Last edited by manara39 on Sat Jan 25, 2014 2:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

 *manara39 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ```
> 
> [   226.597] (EE) [drm] KMS not enabled
> ...

 

Tendrás que configurar el kernel para que tenga esa funcionalidad.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Configuration/es#Ajuste_del_modo_del_n.C3.BAcleo

Mira la parte que habla de las tarjetas nVidia.

----------

## manara39

Después de trastear varias veces compilando el nucleo decidí instalar los drivers nvidia.

Seguí las instrucciones al pie de la letra y todo listo.

Ahora tengo KDE 4.11.2 y puedo instalar el software de mi predilección.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.

----------

